# Link One 1958.



## KenLin39

Ex Polymoon 1953. The Link One of 1958 was in a collision and sank in position 54. 27. 12N / 12. 11. 36 E . Does anyone know this position and cir***stances of the collision. Thanks. Ken.


----------



## melliget

Ken.

Google Earth is good for showing where in the world a coordinate is. You simply enter in the coord almost as you've written it, i.e.

54 27 12 N, 12 11 36 E

It takes you to the Baltic, between Denmark and Germany. Seems to be about 40 km north of Rostock (see attached image from Google Earth).

The collision of Link One and subsequent sinking was 5 Dec 1962. Here's the report from The Times:

The Times, Thursday, Dec 06, 1962
BRITISH SHIP SINKS OFF DENMARK
COPENHAGEN, Dec. 5
The London cargo ship Link One
(2,088 tons) sank in the Baltic tonight
after she had been in collision in thick
fog with a Soviet ship. The crew are
safe on board a Polish ship.
The collision, south-east of the Gedser
reef lightship, was the most serious of
several reported in Danish waters in
today's fog, which brought nearly all air
traffic to and from Denmark to a stand-
still. Only one aircraft left for London.

AARHUS, DENMARK, Dec. 5.- The
London-registered Link One, owned by
the Associated Anglo-Scandinavian
Shipping Co., was bound for Rochester,
Kent, with a cargo of wood pulp from
Mönsterás, Sweden.
All hands took to the lifeboats about
an hour before the ship went down, and
they were picked up by the Polish Gov-
ernment ship Lechistan (1,958 tons).
Reuter.


regards,
Martin


----------



## PEE

Hi Martin and Ken,
My grandfather was involved in Link One. Hi did ship paper and pulp from Sweden to England. I think hi was part owner of Link One. 
I’m interested in the company and who the owners were. 
I was six when Link One went under.
Best Regards 
Per-Erling Evensen


----------

